# Pixmania



## Micky (8 Aug 2006)

Hi
Quick question. 
When you order online from these guys does the product actually turn up ay your doorstep 4 days later or is 1-2 weeks a more realistic timeframe?


----------



## emul (8 Aug 2006)

I recently purchase a camera from them, ordered Saturday - arrived Wednesday via DHL. Very impressed.


----------



## johnny10 (8 Aug 2006)

ordered a camera from them last thurs and it arrived today - so good delivery time. Only issue was packaging wasn't great, the small canon box was in a medium size DHL box with no protective foam or anything. the camera had some protection in the canon box and looks fine but I thought it could have had more protection in the DHL box. I will email pixmania and let them know.


----------



## Carmel (8 Aug 2006)

I ordered a camera package from Pixmania which included a camera and memory stick. Instead of a memory stick they sent me a plug. It took weeks and loads of emails and phonecalls to get it sorted. Their customer support is really bad. It ended up that I didn't have the memory card in time for my holiday and had to buy another one. 

Just beware if something goes wrong with your order, they are not easy to deal with.

C


----------



## eggerb (8 Aug 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> Just beware if something goes wrong with your order, they are not easy to deal with.
> 
> C


 
Totally agree. I ordered a sony DVD recorder through them and it went on for months even though it was in stock when I ordered and they charged my credit card. Previous to that I had ordered a camera and had it delivered within two days! Great prices BUT if something goes wrong with their "shipping platform" as they told me, you'll pull your hair out! Do a google search for . Here's a whole blog dedicated to pixmania problems.


----------



## europhile (8 Aug 2006)

I've had nothing but exceptionally good experiences with Pixmania. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## Raskolnikov (9 Aug 2006)

Ordered my camera off them last year on a Tuesday, received it on Thursday. Overall, a good experience.

Just as a sidenote to people buying memory cards, check out 7dayshop.com for some outstanding deals.


----------



## gramlab (10 Aug 2006)

Only ordered the once(camera) but it arrived 3 days after ordering and was exactly as ordered. Did hear that if there is a problem though that their customer service is not the best.

Good prices but would look elsewhere for accessories(extra batteries, memory cards etc). Found a lot cheaper on ebay shops.


----------



## gramlab (10 Aug 2006)

Meant to put in example

Spare battery for a camera I bought -- 40euro on pix
6 euro on ebay(new)


----------



## noeld (16 Dec 2006)

Ordered Ipod and docking station from PIXmania when delivered by DHL only docking station in box after letters to both DHL and PIxmania eventually got refund from Pixmania. DHL customer care leave a lot to be desired I had to write to the Managing Director it worked, I had photgraphed package.So be carefull with DHL couriers


----------



## Yachtie (17 Dec 2006)

europhile said:


> I've had nothing but exceptionally good experiences with Pixmania. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.


 
Seconded. I bought two cameras from them so far and some accessories and they were great. I had no issues with their stuff and therefore had no dealings with the customer care.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (17 Dec 2006)

Good prices, prompt delivery but they have sent me two items with all nomenclature and manuals in FRENCH. When I complained they said their T's and C's allow them. I'm not too keen to run back to them, to be honest.


----------



## MonsieurBond (17 Dec 2006)

Gone Fishin' said:


> Good prices, prompt delivery but they have sent me two items with all nomenclature and manuals in FRENCH. When I complained they said their T's and C's allow them. I'm not too keen to run back to them, to be honest.



You can usually download an English PDF manual from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## igloo (18 Dec 2006)

Last December I bought 2 identical Fuji cameras and accessories from Pixmania.  I received DHL tracking numbers for both. Within one week, one camera and accessories arrived.  I then began a 2 month tirade with Pixmania and their lack of customer service to track down the other missing camera...  

The DHL tracking system showed that the camera was dispatched to Shannon within 3 days of ordering, but after that vanished.  At one stage Pixmania reps tried to convince me that a neighbour of mine, a mister John Doe, had signed for the delivery of the missing camera  

Anyway, with the help of Ulster Bank Visa I was able to dispute the purchase and got a refund.  Lesson learned though..


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Dec 2006)

igloo said:


> Last December I bought 2 identical Fuji cameras and accessories from Pixmania.  I received DHL tracking numbers for both. Within one week, one camera and accessories arrived.  I then began a 2 month tirade with Pixmania and their lack of customer service to track down the other missing camera...
> 
> The DHL tracking system showed that the camera was dispatched to Shannon within 3 days of ordering, but after that vanished.  At one stage Pixmania reps tried to convince me that a neighbour of mine, a mister John Doe, had signed for the delivery of the missing camera
> 
> Anyway, with the help of Ulster Bank Visa I was able to dispute the purchase and got a refund.  Lesson learned though..



With respect, this sounds like a logistics i.e. DHL problem to me rather than a Pixmania problem.


----------



## igloo (18 Dec 2006)

Agreed MonsieurBond.  

However, why did Pixmania try to offer excuses for the dispatch company that they have no control over?  I have bought many items online across all types of product ranges from various corners of the world and have never had such a bad experience as the one encountered with Pixmania..


----------

